# Hello from Southern Michigan



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Jtrader (Jul 26, 2009)

Wecome to AT, im new also.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Aug 9, 2009)

Jtrader said:


> Wecome to AT, im new also.


same to you....should be a nice place here.....looks like a TON of info available.


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT from just south of the border!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jstfish48162. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*hello southern Michigan*

Hello from Michigan here also


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Welcome*

I am also new on the site. Lots of information on here. I love it!
Born and raised in hudsonville, mi.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

